# Outback 28Krs Toy Hauler



## zippy (Oct 5, 2012)

where is the water pump located?

hot water heater bypass?

can someone offer winterization procedures in detail for this model?

Thanks!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine was under the sofa...mine did not come with one so had to ad the kit..it was easiest to take the sofa off to get to everything the first time.


----------

